# DRI Platinum 30/30 Maintenance Fees



## Watertown (Jul 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if DRI Platinum owners can use 30% of their points to pay their maintenance fees at $.30 a point? Is that available for all Platinums?


----------



## chemteach (Jul 10, 2018)

No .the salespeople try to tell you that you can. But you can't .


----------



## awa (Jul 12, 2018)

For a non-refundable processing fee of $100 platinum members may exchange as few as 2,500 points or up to their annual allotment with a maximum redemption limit of 50,000 points for fee payments.  I think the rate is 8 cents per point, but I couldn't find it explicitly stated on the website.  What a deal.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jul 13, 2018)

awa said:


> I think the rate is 8 cents per point ...



It's 4 cents per point.


----------



## awa (Jul 13, 2018)

I just don't understand how this subspecies of humans called "timeshare salespeople" can sleep at night. As I'm thinking about it, they purposely mislead you into believing that garbage about applying points to your MFs at a reasonable rate and quote just enough of a real program they have to make it seem like it was YOUR misunderstanding. "Oh we have so many great and flexible programs, I'm not surprised you got a little confused."  The 30/30 program is where you can apply your points to a portion of the cost of a cruise. So up to 30% of the cost of the cruise can be paid for with your points at a rate of 30 cents per point. I round to a cost per point of 20 cents. So that's essentially a 10% discount on a cruise. I'm not a cruise person, so I'm not sure if that's an appealing deal or not. Maybe if they offer it on lines that don't go on sale elsewhere. But then you confuse it with another "great" program where you can pay $100 to lose 16 cents per point. If it's not literally criminal, it should be.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 15, 2018)

The DR salespeople are just about the worst liars I've met.  On the other hand, I love staying at the resorts.  Just beware of the salespeople!!


----------

